# Sizing for my wife



## bundyloco (Jun 9, 2004)

Just looking for a little advise. My wife is 5'4. I am looking to get her a bike of BD. I am interested in the August special on the Le Champion, however, the smallest size is a 52cm. Does anyone have any suggestions/experiences on the chance of her fitting on that frame?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I would say not likely. My wife is 5'6" and fits on the 50cm Immortal Pro, but I know the 52cm would be too big for her. That is the only thing I have to base my opinion on.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

You can compare published geometry, but my GF uses a 50cm Vent Noir. She's 5'4" and it fits her perfectly . FWIW, Wrenchscience.com calculated her reach to be 58cm and the bike speced at 51+9 = 60.


----------

